# Crowley... Because why not? :D



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a sucker for the classic bond films... and to celebrate my love for them, here's a quick sketch of a classic moment from a classic film.  Perspective's off, because I suck at perspective, but the only way to get better is to keep drawing, eh?

Posted without Crowley's consent, of course, because I'm the villain here. ;D

All in good fun, though.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Ahahahaha. Nice one!

"Do you expect me to talk?"

"No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die."

I think that's from the right movie.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 22, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Ahahahaha. Nice one!
> 
> "Do you expect me to talk?"
> 
> ...



Yup, haha.  But this would probably go more like:

"Do you expect me to talk?"

"No, Mr. Jarvis, I simply wish to carve my initials in your willy."


----------



## Foxee (Aug 22, 2015)

Oooh, Crowley would make a most agreeably dapper Bond! Mr. Wordsmith you're a disturbingly good villain.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 22, 2015)

If I were you, I wouldn't take that plane flight, Mr. Smith.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxee said:


> Mr. Wordsmith you're a disturbingly good villain.


Glad to hear it, I've been practicing for the longest while...








Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't take that plane flight, Mr. Smith.


Don't worry, my dear Mr. Jarvis, I've safeguarded myself against being sucked through a window by being too hefty to be sucked through a window.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 23, 2015)

Y'know what's freaking scary about this? I just read Dean Koontz's Dark Rivers of the Heart and the villain in that could've easily been played by you, Mr. Wordsmith. 

Sorry, Crowley, I don't think you were in it.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 23, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Ahahahaha. Nice one!
> 
> "Do you expect me to talk?"
> 
> ...



"But before I kill you, Mr. Bond, I must show you... My vagina." XD

(cards I played in the CAH game)

Sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

Foxee said:


> Y'know what's freaking scary about this? I just read Dean Koontz's Dark Rivers of the Heart and the villain in that could've easily been played by you, Mr. Wordsmith.


Right on!  Hey, if it works, it works, haha.  If you need me to play any villains in your head in the future, feel free to cast me.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 23, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Right on!  Hey, if it works, it works, haha.  If you need me to play any villains in your head in the future, feel free to cast me.




It's the dimples. They are disarmingly charming. My oldest son has dimples like that and he was a right little devil growing up. But a charming one.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

My mother would probably tell you the same thing.  In reality, I like to think of myself as not just a gentleman, but a gentle man.  

I don't mind  playing the villain every now and again, though--someone's got to, after all, and it gives others the chance to play the hero(es).

Besides, the villain always gets to ham it up, and I'm good at that.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, they do get the juiciest parts, it must be fun to play a villain.  There is something extra creepy and scary about a charming looking person, who is also a villain, rather than someone who actually looks like a villain, I think. 

p.s. I've no doubt that you are a gentle man, my son is, too. He was really more of a Dennis the Menace type and you couldn't help but laugh at some of the mischief he got into, even if it wore you out to keep up with him.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

Heh, didn't mean to come across like that, Gumby, was just stating it for the record.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 23, 2015)

Geesh! It's hard to judge how we come across, isn't it? I didn't think you were upset, but I did think that maybe I had worded it badly.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

Haha, nah, you're good.  This text.  Without expression or inflection, it can be hard to tell. ^_^


----------



## Abby (Sep 14, 2015)

Hahaha that's awesome!


----------

